
Y Combinator fintech alumnus hit by big subprime lending fine - hotgoldminer
http://www.bizjournals.com/sanjose/blog/techflash/2016/09/y-combinator-fintech-alumnus-hit-by-big-subprime.html
======
greenyoda
This article gives more details:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12599232](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12599232)

